# Si può essere più sicuri



## Alxmrphi

brian8733 said:


> Confermo.  (ma si può essere più sicuri con più contesto.... )



si può essere più sicuro? no? 

o

si possono essere più sicuri?

No????


----------



## Uafa81

Alex_Murphy said:


> si può essere più sicuro? no?
> 
> o
> 
> si possono essere più sicuri?
> 
> No????



Si può essere più sicuri. (Si = impersonal)

or

Posso esserne più sicuro.

also

Possiamo essere più sicuri.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Capisco il 'si' come impersonale, ma è singolare, no? Dunque perché è 'sicuri'  (sicuro al plurale) ?


----------



## Uafa81

Partiamo dal presupposto che non conosco la regola, ma in questo caso sarebbe come dire (noi) si è sicuri, quindi la seconda persona plurale implica sicurI.
Spero che qualcuno ti venga in soccorso molto più di quanto non abbia fatto io.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Uafa81 said:


> Partiamo dal presupposto che non conosco la regola, ma in questo caso sarebbe come dire (noi) si è sicuri, quindi la seconda persona plurale implica sicurI.
> Spero che qualcuno ti venga in soccorso molto più di quanto non abbia fatto io.



Hmm... spero anch'io, ma 'può' è definivamente singolare, no?

Allora, la regola è che deve essere al plurale o è opzionale?

Qualcuno può darmi degli esempi con altre parole (non 'sicuro') per farmi afferare il senso più generale di questa costruzione che non abbiamo in inglese?


----------



## Uafa81

Mi metti in difficoltà, perchè io le regole dell'italiano mica le so... Sicuramente qualcuno più competente del sottoscritto saprà darti una mano. Non mi sbilancio su interpretazioni della regola, perchè potrebbero essere tutte odd ideas...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ti capisco perfettamente, una madrelingua non conosce bene le regola della loro lingua! (benché si impari) ....

Grazie...

*si è simpatici* su WR, no?


----------



## Uafa81

Sì, si è simpaticI ;-)

Ma a volte, come nel mio caso, si può essere / si è anche ignoranti! 

("Un" madrelingua, sono maschio, anche se il nick fa pensare ad una femminuccia.  )

Ti correggo solo una cosuccia:

Ti capisco perfettamente, una madrelingua non conosce bene le regole della (loro) sua/propria lingua! (benché si impari) ....


----------



## federicoft

_Si può essere più malvagi?
Si può essere più incompetenti?
Si può essere più antipatici?
Si può essere più ingenui?

_Si dice così e, sarà l'ora, ma francamente nemmeno io sono in grado di sintetizzare una regola. La costruzione impersonale ha un soggetto indefinito (io, noi, la gente ecc.)... la mia ipotesi è che si sottintenda per l'appunto una "generalità". _Tra tutti_, si può essere...
Non disperare Alex, riceverai aiuti più competenti e, detto per inciso, il corretto uso del pronome impersonale è uno degli argomenti più ostici anche per noi madrelingua (come puoi vedere ).


----------



## Alxmrphi

Uafa81 said:


> Sì, si è simpaticI ;-)
> 
> Ma a volte, come nel mio caso, si può essere / si è anche ignoranti!
> 
> ("Un" madrelingua, sono maschio, anche se il nick fa pensare ad una femminuccia.  )
> 
> Ti correggo solo una cosuccia:
> 
> Ti capisco perfettamente, una madrelingua non conosce bene le regole della (loro) sua/propria lingua! (benché si impari) ....



Grazie per le correzioni, e sono d'accordo con te, qualche volta la gente è ignorante, ma credo di appartenermi a questo gruppo)

Generalmente si è bravi
Comunque penso finora di averla capita, ma quando la dimentico....... temo troppo presto!


----------



## Uafa81

Io spesso per ricordarmi una parola mi ricordo della volta in cui me l'hanno corretta, ma me ne hanno corrette così tante che faccio fatica a ricordarle tutte! 
Confido nelle tue doti mnemoniche!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Alex! In questo thread puoi trovare la regola. Comunque ricorda che il _si impersonale_ può equivalere sia a 'uno' che a 'noi'.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Necsus, ci vado subito al thread....

Sapevo che *si* è impersonale, e è usata per il singolare e anche per il plurale, la cosa che non riuscivo a capire era la coniguazione di essere.... "si è + singolare", "si sono + plurale" ... Ma sono sicuro che sto per imparare molto di più dopo aver letto l'altro thread.


----------



## Hermocrates

"Si può" è un costrutto impersonale, e fin qui ci siamo, ma il fatto che sia impersonale è irrilevante per ciò che segue. 

"Si può" semplicemente è il verbo che regge una subordinata soggettiva. La subordinata soggettiva in questo caso è "essere più sicuri". "Si può" è un costrutto particolare che significa "noi possiamo" oppure "le persone possono".

Vi faccio degli esempi:

*Si può*: [_cosa_ può? -- il _cosa_ rappresenta il soggetti di "può"]
si può....essere felici/e
...andare a spasso
...vincere alla lotteria
...credere in qualcosa

Tutte queste espressioni con l'infinito sono proposizioni infinitive, che in questo esempio fungono da soggetto di "si può" (con una costruzione diversa potrebbero fungere invece da oggetto diretto/complemento oggetto). L'infinito in questo caso è una quelle forme verbali che possono essere usate per esprimere non un'azione ma una forma nominale del verbo (ovvero il verbo come oggetto o soggetto). 

In un periodo semplice la costruzione soggetto + verbo corrisponde a un nome + un verbo (esempio: _il cane mangia_ // cane = soggetto, mangia = predicato verbale). In un periodo complesso, invece, la funzione del soggetto è svolta da una _proposizione subordinata_ _con funzione di soggetto _e la funzione del verbo è svolta da una proposizione principale:

{Si può} = proposizione principale (= funzione di verbo)
{fare qualcosa} = proposizione subordinata soggettiva (=funzione di soggetto della principale)

Dovete vedere gli elementi del periodo non come parole singole, ma come blocchi logici.  


Rye


----------



## Leo57

Ciao
  Grazie a Necsus per il thread e grazie a Ryenart per la spiegazione.  Ho trovato questo pezzo nel mio libro di grammatica, cioè quando è seguito da un “predicate adjective”, l’aggettivo è sempre al plurale anche se il verbo è al singolo.  Anche (in un’altro libro) qualsiasi aggettivo, participio passato o altre parole che seguono la forma impersonale dovrebbero essere al plurale.  _Adesso che ho letto quel thread da Necsus, so il perché/la ragione = noi.  _

  Si è contenti in Italia.   
  Si è sempre soddisfatti.  

  Ciao
  Leo
  Chiedo scusa per il mio italiano.  Correggetemi per favore.


----------



## Uafa81

Leo57 said:


> Ciao
> Grazie a Necsus per il thread e grazie a Ryenart per la spiegazione.  Ho trovato questo pezzo nel mio libro di grammatica, cioè quando è seguito da un “predicate adjective”, l’aggettivo è sempre al plurale anche se il verbo è al singolo (singolare).  Anche (in un’altro (un altro) libro) qualsiasi aggettivo, participio passato o altre parole che seguono la forma impersonale dovrebbero essere al plurale.  _Adesso che ho letto quel thread da Necsus, so il perché/la ragione = noi.  _
> 
> Si è contenti in Italia.
> Si è sempre soddisfatti.
> 
> Ciao
> Leo
> Chiedo scusa per il mio italiano.  Correggetemi per favore.



Detto fatto, ma sei stato quasi perfetto! ;-)


----------



## Alxmrphi

> cioè quando è seguito da un “predicate adjective”,


 
Hmmmm, ma un 'predicate adjective' è la cosa che viene cambiata, questo vuol dire un aggettivo che è separato dal sostantivo con 'essere'..

il cane è felice ........ (felice = predicate)
si è felici in Italia ... (felici = predicate)

Allora, non capisco cosa c'è in seguito?
Ma forse qui si tratta del fatto che 'siccome esista un aggettivo dopo 'essere', 'essere' è considerato come predicate, e in seguito di questo... l'aggettivo è al plurale..

Ah, mi capisco adesso, non ne ho la più pallida idea se ho spiegato bene in italiano, spero che mi possiate capire.


----------



## Leo57

Ciao Alex
  Per dire la verità non so (neanche in inglese) qual è esattamente questo “predicate adjective” e per me non è necessario avere una spiegazione approfonditamente.  L’ho scritto qui solo per gli altri (e specialmente per te) che (lo) capiscano benissimo.   Grazie per il thread, è molto interessante ed è importante che discutiamo queste cose perché i libri danno soltanto due o tre parole e non danno mai abbastanza esempi. (esempi sufficenti??)





Uafa81 said:


> Detto fatto, ma sei stato quasi perfetto! ;-)
> Come si dice "wow" in italiano?   Grazie, questo è (la) musica alle mie orechie!



Ciao
Leo


----------



## Necsus

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hmmmm, ma un 'predicate adjective' è la cosa che viene cambiata, questo vuol dire un aggettivo che è separato dal sostantivo con 'essere'..


Esatto, Alex. _Soggetto_ e _predicato_ sono i due elementi indispensabili per comporre una frase, il predicato può essere _verbale_ o _nominale_, nel primo caso si tratta di un verbo di significato compiuto, che può essere usato anche da solo [Francesco corre], nel secondo caso è costituito da _verbo essere_ (copula) + un _nome_ (nome del predicato) o un _aggettivo_ (aggettivo predicativo, appunto) [Francesco è stanco].


----------

